

US justice department charges Chinese with hacking  - Gilly_LDN
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-27475324

======
Gilly_LDN
This is directed at members of China's military for proven hacking attempts
for industry secrets. It will be really interesting to see how the USA reacts
as I doubt China will hand over their army officers for prosecution in the US.

